# Dura Ace Compact Crank???



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

I see 2008 Ultegra gruppo has a compact crank, but what about Dura Ace? If this has been addressed before forgive me, but I did a search and couldn't find anything. Thanks


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

DA has no compact crank currently. Shimano considers DA their 'racing' line, but still manage to produce a triple. Both SRAM and Campy make compacts for their top end stuff so it is probably a matter of time before Shimano follows suit. There are some people on this forum who seem to know everything about Shimano and hopefully they'll come with their thoughts soon.


----------

